# Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes!



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

see topic title http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to see what wheels look good on them


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Schnell-Corrado)*

You mean 1980s Turbo quattro coupe or 1990-91 Coupe quattro? 
http://www.**********.com/Coupes/0206/0206a.jpg


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (TabulaRasa)*

ya those


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Schnell-Corrado)*

Here's a nicely modded one:


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Schnell-Corrado)*

check out http://www.audicoupe.de - I know it's in German but you don't need to know german to look at the pretty pictures.....check out "Foto Galerie"
That's where some 50-80 pics on my computer came from....








btw, here's mine








Love those wheels - awesome 16s







They'll be for sale in a few months....


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (billzcat1)*

here...


----------



## 1996 Impala SS (Jan 6, 2002)

*Winter Borbet T 15'*

You might have seen this one in person before. Bought it from Paul in Appleton in October. Saw a pearl one next to us at the lights on Wisconsin ave in front of the mall with temp plates on it about 3 weeks ago









[Modified by 1996 Impala SS, 3:54 PM 4-28-2002]

[Modified by 1996 Impala SS, 3:55 PM 4-28-2002]

[Modified by 1996 Impala SS, 3:57 PM 4-28-2002]


[Modified by 1996 Impala SS, 3:58 PM 4-28-2002]


----------



## Fourings (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Winter Borbet T 15' (1996 Impala SS)*

Not Quattro Coupes, but a Coupe and a quattro.
http://home.earthlink.net/~fourings/index.html


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Winter Borbet T 15' (Fourings)*

A few of my car... 








One while playing in the snow
















To see some more, go to my web site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Winter Borbet T 15' (blkaudicq)*

the only shot i have that is hosted


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (billzcat1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]check out http://www.audicoupe.de - I know it's in German but you don't need to know german to look at the pretty pictures.....check out "Foto Galerie"
That's where some 50-80 pics on my computer came from....








btw, here's mine








Love those wheels - awesome 16s







They'll be for sale in a few months....[HR][/HR]​theres one fo these by me for sale. how much should i offer? it has very low miles liek 29000 and is from 1990 20v coupe quattro black black leather and stick shift.same wheels only a k&n filter mod.


[Modified by awwsheeet, 9:36 AM 5-2-2002]


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (awwsheeet)*

Interesting, I was only aware of 2 Coupe quattros in America with those wheels...I guess that makes 3


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Schnell-Corrado)*

Well, since my car also is a Coupe quattro, I want to post a pic here. It's not a T89 and it's only got the stock rims, but still....










[Modified by PerL, 3:44 PM 5-9-2002]


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (PerL)*

Anybody have a pic of the one with A4 fenders, hood, bumper, and lights?


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Mcstiff)*

Mine looks just like the first Coupe posted by *TabulaRasa*


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (absolutcq20v)*

bump---i want to see moooooore


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (MyAudiGoFast)*

not a coupe or a quattro , but its a type 89 two door , counts right





















I just found it on Ebay.de the ad is actually for the tail lights but the car is pretty hot


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Schnell-Corrado)*

How's this for the ultimate Coupe Quattro?
















Yeah, I know it's not exactly what you meant, but it IS a Coupe and it IS a Quattro... 


[Modified by duandcc, 9:35 AM 5-9-2002]


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (duandcc)*

I would kill for that Dahlback CQ^^^. Those things are soooo cool. I love the huge oil cooler below the wing in the back on the sport coupes. To see pics of my car, go to my web site.


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Schnell-Corrado)*

Can't wait for the rain to stop, so I can take more outside pics!
















The sun came out so I took a couple of new pics.

[Modified by Eurospec Coupe, 5:25 PM 5-11-2002]


[Modified by Eurospec Coupe, 8:38 PM 5-28-2002]


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (Eurospec Coupe)*

Eurospec: i know ive told you befor but man i love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
does anyone know what the dahlback coupe puts out for hp? cause he did build a 900hp golf, so i was just curious on how that one compares..i dont remember it saying on the website


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (MyAudiGoFast)*

If I remember correctly, his Sportquattro has somewhere between 450 and 500. Quite modest compared to the Golf. Btw, have you seen the videos of the sport? If not, I'm posting the links here. It is outstanding!
http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr1_m.mpg http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr2_m.mpg http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr3_m.mpg http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr4_m.mpg http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr5_m.mpg http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr6_m.mpg http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr7_m.mpg 
And one clip with the Golf: http://www.nordicaudi.com/media/filmer/filmer/dbr-00/medium/dbr9_m.mpg


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white*

These wheels are no longer made, but I like the look.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (90quattrocoupe)*

is that pearl? it looks like an alpine white..i really like the look, very clean looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (MyAudiGoFast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is that pearl? it looks like an alpine white..i really like the look, very clean looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thank you. It is Alpine white. More of a rare color than the yellow.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (90quattrocoupe)*

that is a factory color?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (MyAudiGoFast)*

I don't think it was available as a factory color and since the car appears to have been resprayed (sideskirts painted as well as S2 front bumper, painted differently than factory spec) I think it is just a really nice paint job. 
The car looks awesome!


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (billzcat1)*

The yellow was a factory color.
There were a total of 65 of those color Coupe quattros imported.
http://www.**********.com/Classifieds/KARclassifieds/karclassifieds_6.html


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (TabulaRasa)*

those are very similar to the corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if anyone needs a pic hosted for free- email it to me: [email protected]
AIM instant messenger me though to tell me you sent it for fastest results


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (eightvalvejettacarat)*

I would argue that they are very different from the corrado. Seeing that I have one of each in the driveway right now, I can honestly say they are VERY different characters in looks, handling, power, and overall driving feel. YES they have 2 doors and a hatch but in my book, the similarities end there.
Note: I am NOT trying to bag on either car - when I purchased my CQ I was also interested in a Corrado. I simply love the corrado sport seats and I think the car is very well built around the driver. Of course, I still love my CQ


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (billzcat1)*

should i get a 4000 dollar coupe quattro with 163000 miles or a 4000 corrado is the question.

i think i can pull both of those off. i think a coupe would be more exclusive and special
4000 corrado would be a g60


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (awwsheeet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]should i get a 4000 dollar coupe quattro with 163000 miles or a 4000 corrado is the question.

i think i can pull both of those off. i think a coupe would be more exclusive and special
4000 corrado would be a g60[HR][/HR]​I bought my coupe quattro for $4000. The only thing you have to remember is that you will spend a LOT of money on it if you want it to be "perfect", I probably have close to if not more than another $1000 in it now.


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (blkaudicq)*

shoudl i wory about high milage?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (billzcat1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't think it was available as a factory color and since the car appears to have been resprayed (sideskirts painted as well as S2 front bumper, painted differently than factory spec) I think it is just a really nice paint job. 
The car looks awesome!
[HR][/HR]​Thank you for the compliment. But Alpine white is a factory color. The only Alpine White coupe I have seen or heard of in the USA. I had all the black painted white. Made the car look lower without having to lower it a lot. Only the skirts, S2bumpers and B4 hood were painted. The rest of the paint is OEM.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: White quattro coupe with TSW evos powder coated white (90quattrocoupe)*

COOL!!! I love the car man...makes me reconsider what color it will become when I have it painted this fall....it is perfect if you ask me







I'll be doing the same hood/bumper...I love the S2 look








here's my gremlin approval














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dianalynnxk (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (duandcc)*



> How's this for the ultimate Coupe Quattro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (dianalynnxk)*

Dahlback.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (dianalynnxk)*

The owner of that Sport quattro is Hans Dahlbäck, a Swedish Audi/VW tuner that has become world famous for this car:








Anyways, now the Sport quattro is for sale, for not less than $90.000. Yes, AFAIK, he is married.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (PerL)*

IMO: he was famous for the sport quat long before the 900+hp golf
but in the vw world i agree with you


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (MyAudiGoFast)*

how much should i pay max for one? i seen them go for 14k!! thats way too much right ? a normal one with normal milage about 5k?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (awwsheeet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how much should i pay max for one? i seen them go for 14k!! thats way too much right ? a normal one with normal milage about 5k?[HR][/HR]​14k would have to be a totaly prestine and immaculate 20v cq or a nice Ur-Quattro.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the Sport quattro is for sale, for not less than $90.000[HR][/HR]​geez that is dirt cheap for that car, just think it is an audi sport quattro coupe and it has an insane amount of power, I wonder if he would coinsider trading everything I own for the car.
Mike


----------



## P.O.B. (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Let's see some pics of Quattro Coupes! (duandcc)*









dead sexy


----------

